# ED then PCD - How did you handle the Tags



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

If you did ED then pick up at the Performance Delivery Center, what did you do about your tags & registration? Did you pick them up from your dealer prior to flying to SC, or did your dealer have them FedEx'ed to the PDC to be there when you take delivery?

Just curious about the process. I'm buying the car in NJ but registering it in SC. I guess I could check with my CA, but she's not done a whole lot of ED's or PCD's. Maybe I can steer her in the right direction.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Wine-O said:


> I'm buying the car in NJ but registering it in SC.


Why are you doing that ? Don't you have to be a resident of SC to register the car in SC ?

To answer your question, I took my tags with me. Others may have different experiences.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> Why are you doing that ? Don't you have to be a resident of SC to register the car in SC ?
> 
> To answer your question, I took my tags with me. Others may have different experiences.


I own a home in SC and spend time there and in NJ. It's cheaper to register in SC.


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Wine-O said:


> I own a home in SC and spend time there and in NJ. It's cheaper to register in SC.


Nobody better than your dealer's F&I person to navigate this. They must do this a lot.

This summer my GA dealer shipped temp GA tags to the PDC.

Tried to tag a car once at my lake house and was told by the local county tag agent that it was a "felony" to resiter my car in a place that was not my homestead!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

laser said:


> Nobody better than your dealer's F&I person to navigate this. They must do this a lot.
> 
> This summer my GA dealer shipped temp GA tags to the PDC.
> 
> Tried to tag a car once at my lake house and was told by the local county tag agent that it was a "felony" to resiter my car in a place that was not my homestead!


Lots of snow birds go back & forth and register in the least expensive state, i.e. Florida. A "felony"? I thought a felony was like murder/robbery?? :dunno:


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

jus tellin how the local authorities splained it on me ..... :dunno:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Wine-O said:


> I own a home in SC and spend time there and in NJ. It's cheaper to register in SC.


Probably the easiest thing to do is go to the local DOT (or any DOT in SC) and do the paperwork. They'll probably mail you a tag, which you can take to the PC.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> Probably the easiest thing to do is go to the local DOT (or any DOT in SC) and do the paperwork. They'll probably mail you a tag, which you can take to the PC.


I understand the dealer has to do the registration paperwork. The rules have changed since my 2002 ED when the NY dealer gave me a 30 day temp, then I registered the car in NJ.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

I was mailed a 30-day paper temp tag by my NJ dealer before I left for the PC. Car was delivered to the PC with both Zoll plates still attached. Paper temp tag was applied to inside of back window at PC. Drove the car for twenty-nine days like this without event, although I was mailed my NJ hard plates at home well before the expiry date. Hard plates installed on day thirty.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Wine-O said:


> I understand the dealer has to do the registration paperwork. The rules have changed since my 2002 ED when the NY dealer gave me a 30 day temp, then I registered the car in NJ.


You can do it. All you need is your bill of sale. Make sure it shows the VIN.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

The Other Tom said:


> You can do it. All you need is your bill of sale. Make sure it shows the VIN.


I would like to register the car myself, but my dealer told me that they have to register it for me, in whatever state, but they had to do it.

Joern at Passport BMW in MD told me the same thing when I told him I just wanted a 30 day temp tag when I picked up the car.

???

I know in 2002, I needed a Certificate or Origin amongst other things to register myself. There also was another piece of paper I had to get faxed from the dealer to the DMV to register it -- can't remember what that was.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Wine-O said:


> I would like to register the car myself, but my dealer told me that they have to register it for me, in whatever state, but they had to do it.
> 
> Joern at Passport BMW in MD told me the same thing when I told him I just wanted a 30 day temp tag when I picked up the car.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound right to me. Probably best to call the DMV in SC where you would register it.


----------



## carnick (Sep 29, 2010)

I take re-delivery at PDC on 2/24. My CA says that he can't provide me a title to register my car until AFTER I take delivery. Also - he stated that PDC would provide a drive - out tag. Is this correct?
Thanks,
CARNICK

'We are the first nation in the history of the world to go to the poorhouse in an automobile."
Will Rogers

Yeh - but it's such a nice automobile!!


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

carnick said:


> I take re-delivery at PDC on 2/24. My CA says that he can't provide me a title to register my car until AFTER I take delivery.


Why is that ? You took delivery already in Munich. You own the car.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

carnick said:


> I take re-delivery at PDC on 2/24. My CA says that he can't provide me a title to register my car until AFTER I take delivery. Also - *he stated that PDC would provide a drive - out tag. Is this correct?*Thanks,
> CARNICK
> 
> 'We are the first nation in the history of the world to go to the poorhouse in an automobile."
> ...


From what I understand the PDC will issue a temp SC tag under certain conditions. There are still some hoops to jump through at PDC even though the car is yours, you bought it even before you picked it up in DE. The dealer sent my temp tag to the PDC, then after I had taken redelivery they did the paper work and sent me the permanent tags. The whole thing is a lot less of a pain in real life than it sounds like on the net.N4S


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm thinking that after dropoff in Munich, I will have about 6-8 weeks or so to coordinate with the dealer and/or DMV to have the car registered by the time PCD takes place or arrange for a temp tag whether it be a NJ or SC temp tag. 

Thanks for all your input. I'm going to check with a SC BMW dealer and ask some more questions.


----------

